# Sex talk with hubby last night.



## MN_Mommy (Jun 16, 2011)

Last night, my husband and I sat down and had a sex talk in light of the information I gave him yesterday. 

At one point, I told him that he was the best lover I had ever had, and that I meant it from the bottom of my heart. 
This shocked him! 

How is it, that I have never told him this before? He knows exactly how to please me. He makes me feel sexy. He makes me want him. 

I feel terrible that I apparently have never told him this. Don't get me wrong, I tell him how great he is when he is "in the act", and how incredible he is afterward. However, I don't think I have ever uttered the words "you are my best lover"...when I have always felt this way. 

We covered things last night that I NEVER knew he liked/disliked. I opened up on things I wanted him to do/try. After being with someone for so long (married only 5 years, but have been together for close to 9years)...how did this never get brought up?? I always thought we were open about this. We have a fantastic sex life. So this floored me. 

When was the last time you opened up to your spouse? Do you reassure them often? Do you consider them your best/favorite lover? 

I would honestly suggest that everyone make the effort tonight/this weekend to talk to their SO. You might be really surprised.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Communication is one of the keys to a successful marriage. My wife and I have been married for 24 years and it wasn't until the last 10 or so that we have really been comfortable enough to really have free and open conversations like this.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Me and mine has only been with each other ..one thing about me is.. when I am not happy in any way... I cause a ruckus about it....which means , even in silence and not opening up the sex dialog -for 19 long years with my husband.... (I know how ridiculous this must sound...)..... I was very satisfied !! 

He was SO GOOD I never felt I needed to say anything or talk about it ~ We always found ourselves lost in each other.. a wave of euphoria...and climaxing together ....what else did I need! ...

I used to say to him...Just how did he know just what to do with me...in those early years -telling him he was a great lover. 

But this was ridiculous as we were missing so many other things ...spicing it up - like trying new positions.... talking about our fantasies... some role playing...some dirty talking/ overt flirting/ teasing in the bedroom....only after we started TALKING about it...did our sex life take on new heights we were neglecting.... 

So Yeah.... OPEN UP THE SEX DIALOG early in marriage....tell each other how he /she turns you on....what you want to do to them....share your deepest fantasies....explore new positions... 
365 Sex Positions: A New Way Every Day for a Steamy, Erotic Year:  ...Try Erotic massage..., buy a Sex Game.... read books on upping your pleasuring techniques... try some Role playing....

 is a subject one can never get tired of talking about, there is always something new to explore!


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

You are very lucky. I cannot have these types of discussions with my H. Not because I dont try, but he just shuts down and gets uncomfortable with the topic. I would imagine I am not the only one who experiences that when trying to talk about it.


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

We started these discussions very recently after 7 years of marriage. Waaaay too late in the game but better late than never. I have always told him he was my best lover but we didn't have much sex in our marriage due to his ED issues. We are currently going through a sexual awakening and it is fantabulous


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Talking like that was impossible with my ex, he is totally unable to discuss anything sex related.

But my partner and I have good, open communication about our lovelife. He is the best lover I have had and I have told him. We are both having the best sex of our lives which is pure bliss considering we are in our 40/50's and been through divorces. 

This sort of discussion is very liberating, sadly I was held back for many years with a LD man. Now I am free to be me and enjoy what I consider one of the most important aspects of life, a good sexual connection.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My H knows how I feel about him...obviously, writing a blog about him being a Sex God is a pretty good clue. 

But he does also make sure I feel loved and wanted and like a sexy goddess. I know I am his Dream Girl. Part of him being a Sex God is that he can communicate clearly about love and sexuality and emotions.


----------



## toxxik (May 20, 2013)

Congrats on getting him to one up. I have tried to get my dh to open up and talk and his idea of telling me what he wants is "I have no complaints", and "I'm fine". I on the other hand am not so fine
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

For many years, we did not talk about sex in the way that we do now. Our sex life, intimacy and the strength of our bond has grown immensely. We had a great life before but it is "to the moon" now and we are loving it. 

I highly encourage anyone to release the limiting beliefs and explore the possibilities that we all have waiting for us. It takes a bit of risk for those that are shy or conservative, but the rewards have been many for us.


----------

